# Ipad integration into biz...



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm looking to start using more technology in my business. 

I played around with the Ipad the other day and it was pretty cool. 

I already have a Droid razr and like it a lot. 

What programs do you use and what do they do?

For those who have both, what do you think is better?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

www.squareup.com
take credit cards
need internet connection


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

here is some nice pictures and thought for use on the other site

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=349075&highlight=ipad


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

If I can get an app to do all my invoicing on the ipad and print from it, ill be getting one asap....


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

RMGLawn;1402605 said:


> If I can get an app to do all my invoicing on the ipad and print from it, ill be getting one asap....


Invoice 2 go does that. You might need an eprint capable printer to print, but my set up with an HP laser printer allows me to invoice and email to the customer, and I can send a copy also to my printer from anywhere I have internet.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

There is a app for the iPad that u can see your computer screen at the office from anywhere u are. You can log into quick books and create estimates on the road and u have the same copy on your mainframe


----------



## AMS77 (Aug 20, 2011)

We use invoices 2 go also great app. We do are invoicing and estimates with it. If you do a lot with pdf files and excell you will have to get docs to go so you can open them up and use them.

The e print printers are a must i can print from my i pad or i phone anywhere in the house.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

If you are wanting to do routes for snow side. doForms does a great job. Check out my thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112789&page=7


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

I carry my iPad with me everytime. It's great for checking local weather radars and jotting down notes. I use quicksale to make invoices and have customers sign each invoice they pay right on the spot. Then backup everything to Dropbox. I also really like how reminders are synced automatically between iPhone and iPad. 

I also use "fingerprint" to turn my printer into an AirPrint compatible printer. Oh, and let's not forget Logmein to connect to my home desktop to access simply accounting.

I do everything mobile today, it's very cool!
Dan


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Chaos;1434623 said:


> I carry my iPad with me everytime. It's great for checking local weather radars and jotting down notes. I use quicksale to make invoices and have customers sign each invoice they pay right on the spot. Then backup everything to Dropbox. I also really like how reminders are synced automatically between iPhone and iPad.
> 
> I also use "fingerprint" to turn my printer into an AirPrint compatible printer. Oh, and let's not forget Logmein to connect to my home desktop to access simply accounting.
> 
> ...


Same l like looking at radar on my ipad while im plowing! Wayyy better than the 4" screen! i do still have a htc evo only because i have sprint and the old ipad Not the new 3G ONE...i tether them so my phone acts as a router for my ipad or even my macbook.... Zoho works really well for invoicing on the fly. I can do estimates and invoices. Everything gets saved under my username, I dont use square up but i hear it works well too. With Zoho i have it setup to send them a link with their invoice to pay using paypal if they like.

weather bug on ipad:


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey plow man! I have about 5 app to track weather and never tried weather bug. Its exactly what I am looking for! Thanks!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I and many other companies are in need of a new Ipad app that works with QB. I am familiar with the current online remote access, but this is not what we need. There is a need for an app that lets you create a schedule or route sheet. Have this loaded onto the tablet. Enter services to the clients on the sheet during the day without accessing QB each time. Then a sync at the end of the day transforms the route sheet into invoices. This is useful for having employees enter services without giving them access to the companies files. This is useful for all types of industries. Landscaping, House Cleaning, Oil Deliveries just to name a few. Heck even if I could take our current excel spreadsheets and transform them into invoices it would be better than nothing.


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm developing an app to allow landscape maintenance and snow contractors to create a proposal from their own template and email it to the customer all while being out in the field. Will be ready in about 6 weeks.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

HLS Wholesale;1437341 said:


> I'm developing an app to allow landscape maintenance and snow contractors to create a proposal from their own template and email it to the customer all while being out in the field. Will be ready in about 6 weeks.


You can do that already with a lot of the form apps out there already. What makes yours different?


----------



## tjmahl (Oct 22, 2005)

there is a app. called pronto forms that allows you to use an form in a mobiel fomat. then you can fill it on moble phone or tablet and send it va email to any where.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll add that with my suggested app it would be helpful to be able to have a current active client area where charges have been entered, but an invoice has not been created. Then one can return and enter more charges. When finished a simple generation of invoices finishes it. Great for larger storms where there are return trips, or lawn accounts that are not invoiced each time.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

tjmahl;1437722 said:


> there is a app. called pronto forms that allows you to use an form in a mobiel fomat. then you can fill it on moble phone or tablet and send it va email to any where.


Yeah and its only $24.99 per month per user. I think some of the other form apps such as form connect etc. that have been discussed on here are a far better deal if all you want to do is email the form upon completion (and they are only at app prices like $9.99 total cost).


----------



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, there has to be a easier way to streamline route sheets and turn them into invoices electronically. I just got off the phone with qxpress and needless to say, I don't want to spend the $200/mo ($59/mo software rental and $30/mo x 5 qmobile devices) for my drivers when in the field. 
I really like the idea of giving my driver there own PDA to enter site visits in real time and once the event is over, simply dock the PDA and upload to generate an invoice. 
My time is worth the money, I think there would be a less expensive way?
Thoughs/Suggestions


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Premierplowing;1437905 said:


> I'm in the same boat, there has to be a easier way to streamline route sheets and turn them into invoices electronically. I just got off the phone with qxpress and needless to say, I don't want to spend the $200/mo ($59/mo software rental and $30/mo x 5 qmobile devices) for my drivers when in the field.
> I really like the idea of giving my driver there own PDA to enter site visits in real time and once the event is over, simply dock the PDA and upload to generate an invoice IN QUICKBOOKS
> My time is worth the money, I think there would be a less expensive way?
> Thoughs/Suggestions


There, fixed that for yea. 

I have made quite a few good forms for just snow. doForms saves them all to their webserver where you can see all services in a list. You still have to manual input for invoices, but if you have multiple crews, at least this way you can see in a list what, where, when and anything else was done.

There are a lot out there that let you make custom forms. doForms is the only one that creates the lists like excel format. Just wish there was a easy way to make these into invoices.

The second pic is what the info that you input looks like on doForms. The first pic is from a different app, but it looks the sweetest.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Hard to see what the doforms has. Is that a finished sheet? Also if you made more than 1 visit would it group the services for that account together or would they be scattered in the sheet?

Also which is the first program, and whats the deal with that?

Thanks


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Premierplowing;1437905 said:


> I'm in the same boat, there has to be a easier way to streamline route sheets and turn them into invoices electronically. I just got off the phone with qxpress and needless to say, I don't want to spend the $200/mo ($59/mo software rental and $30/mo x 5 qmobile devices) for my drivers when in the field.
> I really like the idea of giving my driver there own PDA to enter site visits in real time and once the event is over, simply dock the PDA and upload to generate an invoice.
> My time is worth the money, I think there would be a less expensive way?
> Thoughs/Suggestions


I forgot about Qxpress. I looked into it many years back when we tried integrating palms into the business. Turned out to be too cumbersome and inefficient to make it work how we needed. I am wondering about running it on a regular or jailbroken ipad2, and if then we can get around data costs. Just a simple sync each night and be done. I'm waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Lets try it again then.

I do not know why PS is being a pain and not letting it show up larger. I uploaded it to my site if you want to see it. You can sort by any of the lists. It shows the gps cords as well.
http://maelawncare.com/images/dofrom2.jpg


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

maelawncare;1437596 said:


> You can do that already with a lot of the form apps out there already. What makes yours different?


Several things. But I would appreciate any and all thoughts on on this idea:

Simplicity: I'm committed to making this so simple it can be used by an idiot in less than 5 minutes "out of the box." Upload logo (1 time). Enter customer name, etc. Enter job prices. Done. Email to customer. All the other apps i've seen seem to be complicated.

Narrowly defined: Other forms apps are trying to reach a broad audience useable by all industries. Each of my apps will be targeted for a particular industry. (IE...Snow Removal Contract) The user will be provided with a ready-to-use contract template. The wording can be edited online (ie...one will be able to go in and change the word "contract" to "proposal"...etc etc.) if desired, but otherwise will be ready to use.

Cost: Mine will be less than $5/month.

Cool stuff: I will include a "voice greeting" feature. When you email the contract to your customer, you will be able to record a "greeting" to that customer as well. This should make it more personal.

Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

HLS Wholesale;1439693 said:


> Several things. But I would appreciate any and all thoughts on on this idea:
> 
> Simplicity: I'm committed to making this so simple it can be used by an idiot in less than 5 minutes "out of the box." Upload logo (1 time). Enter customer name, etc. Enter job prices. Done. Email to customer. All the other apps i've seen seem to be complicated.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. My only thought, Paying monthly blows.


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep, i agree. I've thought the same thing with other apps that charge monthly too. But on the other side of that coin I'm able to use a software that would normally cost me a LOT more money for a fraction of the price and if I don't like it I'm out only a few bucks.


----------



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I found several options that I'm looking into... I already purchased a lot of 5 PDA's on ebay cheap, so the hardware end is handled. Qxpress seems to be the most industry specific software, but it is pricy. To lease the software is $60/mo and then each device is another $30/mo. It would save me a ton of time and paperwork though....
Option 2 is ebillity. Does anyone have any experience with this software? Its more affordable, but seems to be directed towards consulting/attorneys/ etc not service industry which we all need....

The perfect situation would be if mae's form could integrate w/ QB's..... But that would be too easy....LOL


----------

